# Adopting a senior dog?



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

A nearby rescue adopts out senior GSDs (ie. 12 or 13 years old) and pays for their medical expenses. If anyone has introduced a senior GSD to their home where a much younger GSD already resides, can you share the experience/advice? Or anyone has any thoughts in general about this?

At home, I've a 14 months female shepherd that is genetically weak nerved which for the most part is not much of an issue except she's very dog size conscious - would not play with big dogs and gets very fearful. Is ok if the big dog is gentle and don't touch her when enticing her to play then it will get my dog going. Otherwise she has no issue being around big dogs, it's only when they want to touch her or play with her that makes her fearful. With small dogs or puppies, my GSD loves them, lets them chew her all over with no issue. She lets this 4 months old pit bull hang off her neck and enjoyed it. I also have a 9lbs small adult male at home that she's best friend with. She does love to play and wants to play with bigger dogs but the fear always overrides it. 

One of the reasons I want to do this is I'm hoping a big calm, friendly, lower energy dog will help with my GSD's confidence around other big dogs. Her confidence level increases dramatically when she's hiking with my trainer's pack (of all dog sizes) and is suddenly outgoing with other bigger dogs. The change is very noticeable. As I'm not ready to adopt a puppy, I thought a senior may work too. 

I understand it's not 100% guaranteed to yield the effect I want but this is just one of the reasons for considering this kind of adoption.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I know many rescue people have fostered seniors, often to the end, bringing them in with their younger resident dogs. I know Dharma'sMom fostered a senior. You could PM her. Hopefully, someone with this experience will chime in soon.

Bless you for considering rescuing a senior. Seniors are the best.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Haven't had any experience with senior GSDs, but I rescued a 13 year old Dobe bitch, when I had a 13 month old Dobe bitch puppy. They completely ignored each other, so it worked out well. 

Seniors are fabulous.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the positive thoughts!

It's such a good deal - I get all the love and someone gets all the costs and, as a potential bonus, my female GSD gets some confidence.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Seniors are awesome. Tasha was 7 when we got her. Already potty and house trained, calm, less exercise needed. I love the older ones!


----------

